# Anyone stay at Oyster Bay Beach Resort?



## SpikeMauler (Jul 24, 2015)

I just grabbed a 2br with an AC for Sept. for my parents .Has anyone stayed there recently? My parents aren't in the best of shape and don't walk as well as they used to. Are there elevators? I thought I read somewhere that there were none(elevators). Any other thoughts on this resort?


----------



## normab (Jul 24, 2015)

No elevators.  Call the resort a couple of weeks ahead and request a ground floor unit, close to the pool.  They  will try to accommodate you, based on our experience.  

We have exchanged there at least 5 times, they are a large resort and have lots available for exchanges.  We really like the resort, it is nicely set up and they maintain it very well.  The wifi works well (there was a charge the last time we stayed there.)

A couple of things.  They charge for A/C, we didn't know that the first time and were not pleased it was not listed on the II website.  But the AC works great.  Depending which unit they receive, they will have a washer/dryer in the room, which is so convenient.  They also have a pay laundry on site and there is a little grocery only a 5 minute walk that has fresh baguettes daily.  (YUM).

They only give one beach towel pp, so we pack a couple in our luggage.

The resort is away from other areas, (you need a car) and close to the French side.  At night the roads can be scary as there are a few places where there is a ditch immediately to the right side of the pavement so you must drive carefully.

fyi--We use Kenny's car rentals, Mr Bruce meets you at the Airport and you bring the car back there--no need to go off site as most of the car rental companies.  His prices are reasonable and he won't play games and accuse you of denting the car (we had that problem prior to finding him).  You can probably google/find a few other local rental companies that others recommend.

Hope they enjoy their trip.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 24, 2015)

Never been there, but this was on website: 
*Accessibility*



Some rooms are handicapped accessible. Some suites are only accessible by stairs; none are higher than three flights. Other suits have elevator accessibility. Also, please note some areas of the resort are not fully handicapped accessible.
 Hope it helps.  Looks amazing.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 27, 2015)

I was there last December in a 1 bdrm suite. Had a great time! If you have other questions, I'll do my best to answer


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replys. Got a strange confirmation from II stating under the amenities section "No Patio/Balcony" and "No conventional oven". The exchange is for a 2br unit. Can't see there being no balcony or oven in a 2br. I called reservations at Oyster Bay and ther assured me all the units on their property have balconies(I didn't bother asking about the oven). On another note I've been reading a lot of complaints about seaweed on Dawn Beach. Seems to be a seasonal thing but a lot of the reviewers say it's unswimable. Hope it's gone by mid Sept but not too optimistic. Lots of other great beaches to explore on St Maarten/Martin anyway so not that concerned.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 31, 2015)

We were there over spring break (review is in the Marketplace).  Seaweed was HORRIBLE; went to other beaches.  The beach at the Divi was nice and Ansel Marcel was also great.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 2, 2016)

Sitting in the airport on our way back home after our second stay this year here.  Posted another review in the Marketplace, and we were disappointed in the service this time.  Resort is nice, but the service wasn't good.  Still had a good time and found a few new places to give us cause to get bigger pants....


----------

